# Penn 8500 Bail



## bluewatergator (Sep 12, 2016)

Would anyone happen to have a spare bell system for the penn 8500 spinfisher? I let a friend borrow my reel, and the screw and washer fell out that hold the bell to the arm somehow while they were trolling. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Check with Pompano Joe or Oceanmaster.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/pe...inning-reel-parts-c-186082_186231_289488.html


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

This is where I get all my parts, just find your reel on here.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Keithcooking said:


> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/pe...inning-reel-parts-c-186082_186231_289488.html


I've bought some parts from them 4 or 5 times and had my cc number stolen twice. Both times the person ordered $600 worth of probiotics.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

I've never had that problem but I always use PayPal. I've ordered from them 4-5 times so far.


----------



## pompanojoe (Nov 24, 2011)

I've probably got one. You can reach me at 850-516-2409.


----------

